# deer stand ideas?!



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

anyone got any beta they would like to share. thinking about building a few blinds and any pictures or info you can spare would be appreciated. looking for something off the ground say 8'-10'.
thanks in advanced!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

There are a ton of threads about blinds and blind ideas on here. Just search and you will find all the info you want or need.

I Like to build mine in sections so that I can assemble/disassemble in the field. Here is a thread on one I built last year.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=424392&highlight=blind+build


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Your young enough that it doesn't matter but us old folks don't like stands any higher than they need to be. Just high enough to keep out snakes and varmits is good for me.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

use treated legs like landscape timbers or 4x4 treated posts. 4 ft x 5 ft is my all around best size (floor plan). Always put see through mesh for curtains to hide your face. Metal roof that extends over the side about 6 inches keeps rain from running in windows. That is for starters


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

i built one with my dad that is 4ft x 8 ft (i know its bigger but i knew i would have my dad my son and myself in at the same time and i'm a big dude 6 ft plus 300 plus lol) anyhow ...we made the frame and slapped those elevators on and then used 4 ft 4x4's


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've always used scaffolding. Can make it 5 1-2' or 11' by stacking it. I'm old, fat and lazy so I built a staircase up to mine (missed the last rung one time and fell 10' on my back). I build a 4x6 that only takes 5 sheets of plywood and some 2x2's. Last one lasted nearly 20 years before a storm put a tree in the middle of it. Like another said, build it in sections so you can assemble it in the air. Good luck.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

where do i find the scaffolding?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jtuppers stand is one of the best and easiest to make, transport, and put together you can find. Reasonable too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

fouL-n-fin said:


> where do i find the scaffolding?


Watch Craig's List - pops up pretty often.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

This is one of mine.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Another one. The post sticking out the top are for a 2nd open deck we are currently putting on. We will use it for predator hunting and star watching. Top deck is pretty high(approx. 20ft). We call this the crossroads stand. It sits at the intersection of 2 pipelines. You can see several hundred yards in 4 directions. I tend to build large comfortable stands so that 2 or 3 people can hunt together. We tend to take an extra kid or 2. Plus we have other family with small kids. Plus my father is getting older and I make the stands easy for him to get in and out of.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats not a stand thats a house. LOL


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL. I have been accused of over building them. My dad calls them condos. I built a couple about 10yrs ago and they are still nice. These pics are not even when complete. They have full carpet and 3 paded office chairs in them. You can take a real good nap in them on a slow day. 
We have 5 of these palaces, 3 other box stands, and several 2 person ladder stands on trails and small areas. It is our family place and I have spent a lot of time and $ making it nice for all ages to hunt in all types of conditions.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

those are sweet!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> I've always used scaffolding. Can make it 5 1-2' or 11' by stacking it. I'm old, fat and lazy so I built a staircase up to mine (missed the last rung one time and fell 10' on my back). I build a 4x6 that only takes 5 sheets of plywood and some 2x2's. Last one lasted nearly 20 years before a storm put a tree in the middle of it. Like another said, build it in sections so you can assemble it in the air. Good luck.


I like this,but if we put a lock on anything down on our place in South Texas, it will be broken into. I was told many years ago,"If it is locked up ,it is because you are hiding something".....and the transients will find a way to break in....we close up and secure ,but do not lock...blinds, trailers etc.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Whatever you build make sure you go the extra mile to secure to the ground. We use a 8 lug truck axel and dig or drill a hole in the ground. We concrete the axel and use cable with two turn buckles to each corner of the blind.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

fouL-n-fin said:


> where do i find the scaffolding?


There are about a dozen scaffold companies in Deer Park. I am sure you could find a deal there.

Be certain to obtain load bearing components. Hand rail pieces are soft and will not support such a load as a blind.

I think your best bet is to cough up the cash & buy a tower you can easily assemble in the field. In retrospect, I wish I had done that from the start 30 years ago. It would have saved me lots of sweat & toil.

www.dickinsonfeedandsupply.com
www.ultramaticfeeders.com


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Speckreds: Those are great looking blinds, great idea for the open blind. Nice looking property, Congrats!


----------

